# Rosy Reds!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I purchased 10 rosy reds from big als today and threw them into my red belly tank. my 5 are at 2 inches. some are 2.5.

how long do you estimate they will last?

also, are they dirty fish?

and....was 10 too many to put in with 5 red bellys?

thanks!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I've always used feeders and still do...10 is a perfect amount at that size because the Reds still being juvi sized, aren't going to eat all of them at one sitting..trust me, those rosies will be gone sooner rather than later as baby reds have voracious appetites!..







...Just be sure to check for floating heads and clean your tank by looking for debris and remains on the bottom from what they don't finish...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Da said:


> Well I've always used feeders and still do...10 is a perfect amount at that size because the Reds still being juvi sized, aren't going to eat all of them at one sitting..trust me, those rosies will be gone sooner rather than later as baby reds have voracious appetites!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL when I caled my mom at home, I asked her how many minnows were still there. she said ZERO

that was only 2 hours after I put them in and left.

so clearly they had no problem catching them LOL.

my mom found a tail floating the next day. I asked her to check last night, but she failed miserably.

im coming back today and im going to test my params. if anythings out of the ordinary...ill do a 25% water change.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to disagree, iv seen rosey reds cause serious problems to my freinds fish with parasites. The people who breed feeders do so in really bad inviorments were theres thousands in such tiny tanks. they pick up all kinds of parasites, and they feed them crap. Not to mention that they are bad for your piranha in general


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

VinceC_69 said:


> I have to disagree, iv seen rosey reds cause serious problems to my freinds fish with parasites. The people who breed feeders do so in really bad inviorments were theres thousands in such tiny tanks. they pick up all kinds of parasites, and they feed them crap. Not to mention that they are bad for your piranha in general


Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!..







....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!...







....End of story, end of discussion!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Da said:


> I have to disagree, iv seen rosey reds cause serious problems to my freinds fish with parasites. The people who breed feeders do so in really bad inviorments were theres thousands in such tiny tanks. they pick up all kinds of parasites, and they feed them crap. Not to mention that they are bad for your piranha in general


Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!..







....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!...







....End of story, end of discussion!
[/quote]

Wow, pretty uncalled for...

Everyone is free to share their opinions here, if you disagree with what someone says, how about you bring some information to the table and participate in a discussion instead of attacking the person and saying it's OK because other people do it? Immediately resorting to posts like that just destroys any credibility you may have on an issue.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

:O


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks joe for saying what i was thinking.

And Da'Master: Calling me a "Noob" for not agreeing with you? Your childish like a hanna montana concert!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Da said:


> Well I've always used feeders and still do...10 is a perfect amount at that size because the Reds still being juvi sized, aren't going to eat all of them at one sitting..trust me, those rosies will be gone sooner rather than later as baby reds have voracious appetites!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Nothing wrong with feeders if healthy ones are available & a variety of other foods are offered also. Bet they don't make it passed tomarrow night.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Agreed. Rosies are awesome for juvenile p's! IF the supplier has a healthy supply on a consistent basis. My juvies just ran through 20 today in honor of Shark Week


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

feeders are fine, just make sure they are quarantined first


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I have to disagree, iv seen rosey reds cause serious problems to my freinds fish with parasites. The people who breed feeders do so in really bad inviorments were theres thousands in such tiny tanks. they pick up all kinds of parasites, and they feed them crap. Not to mention that they are bad for your piranha in general


Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!..







....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!...







....End of story, end of discussion!
[/quote]

Wow, pretty uncalled for...

Everyone is free to share their opinions here, if you disagree with what someone says, how about you bring some information to the table and participate in a discussion instead of attacking the person and saying it's OK because other people do it? Immediately resorting to posts like that just destroys any credibility you may have on an issue.
[/quote]

Second time you've done this manster, why do you get so defensive when people say that rosey reds aren't good to feed?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TRIG said:


> I have to disagree, iv seen rosey reds cause serious problems to my freinds fish with parasites. The people who breed feeders do so in really bad inviorments were theres thousands in such tiny tanks. they pick up all kinds of parasites, and they feed them crap. Not to mention that they are bad for your piranha in general


Well, you are wrong as usual...You are just generalizing and regurgitating myths that get perpetuated on internet messageboards...Also, you are still a newbie in this hobby who shouldn't be giving advice in the first place!..







....I've used feeders for many years in this hobby without any problems whatsoever...So has Pedro, George, Alex, and other experienced piranha keepers!...







....End of story, end of discussion!
[/quote]

Wow, pretty uncalled for...

Everyone is free to share their opinions here, if you disagree with what someone says, how about you bring some information to the table and participate in a discussion instead of attacking the person and saying it's OK because other people do it? Immediately resorting to posts like that just destroys any credibility you may have on an issue.
[/quote]

Second time you've done this manster, why do you get so defensive when people say that rosey reds aren't good to feed?
[/quote]

dude, seriously...go look at the time stamp of the posts!...this was all last week when we already had this conversation but posters like you keep on "bumping" up the thread....and furthermore, I will defend feeders as long as people keep harping on them and keep rehashing and reguritating the same sh*t over and over again...this has always been a method that I've used and other experienced hobbyists as well for *MANY* years without any problems...once again even our vendors do it!...







....so please give this subject a rest, OK?!...







...I'm something that I'm passionate about and I don't want to get into a pissing contest with anybody about it!...PS..I also do non-live as well...I've got my Manny on silversides for the time being!...


----------

